# Resize for printing help?



## chris82 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi, It been a while scince I posted a thread on here so forgive me if Im not down with the latest E lingo .

I have got about 30 photos that I think I want to print for my portfolio so
I brought them to a shop to have them professionaly printed but when I got them back I noticed that some or most of the images had changed, e.g. they were cropped differntly from what I had origonaly done. I asked a few people and they told me that I need to resize my images to fit for the size of print that I want. I tried resizing the image in cs3 to 210 x 297 mm but every time I change one the other changes with it. So my question is Could someone tell me how to resize my images for a4 printing in photoshop cs3.

Thanks.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 12, 2010)

Go to "Image" then click on "Canvas Size".  Mess around with the anchor depending where you want to crop.


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 12, 2010)

chris82 said:


> I tried resizing the image in cs3 to 210 x 297 mm but every time I change one the other changes with it. So my question is Could someone tell me how to resize my images for a4 printing in photoshop cs3.
> 
> Thanks.



You can set the crop tool so that whatever you select is the size you need.
- choose the crop tool
- on the property bar type in the dimensions. Be sure to add *mm*, otherwise it sets the units to your default (like inches)


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 12, 2010)

The 'standard' print sizes are not all the same shape.  A 4" x 6" print has a 2:3 ratio...but an 8x10 print has a 4:5 ratio.  So if you give them a 2:3 image, and want a 4: print, then there will need to be some cropping (or some blank space left on the print).

The Photoshop crop tool can help you.  Once you activate the crop tool, you will be able to choose some preset sizes from the pull down menu.  4x6 @ 300 PPI, or 8x10 @ 300 PPI....and so on.

So all you need to do is choose your print size and then crop the image.  Photoshop will lock in the correct size and give you a resolution of 300 PPI, which is perfect for printing.  

Just remember that when you crop, you should 'save-as' to save a copy of the image, and don't replace the original file.


----------



## chris82 (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok thanks. I will give it a go. Thanks for the help folks!Cheers big mike. By the way what ever happened to lost profet? I dont see him around here any more!


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 12, 2010)

he got lost. H


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry to disagree with you Mike. I think you should leave the PPI alone especially if you put 300. It might be more resolution than what you have (with cropping). If you put larger PPI then the program will add more pixels and guess the pixels. I think you should only crop it to whatever aspect you want and leave the PPI alone (uncheck resample).  The only time I touch the PPI is when I try to save it for web (72 PPI).


----------

